# '96 Altima (motor problems)... HELP!!



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm new here... first of all, let me say, you guys have a nice forum here.

I would be very grateful if someone on here can help me with a little problem I'm having. My sister has a '96 Altima...

First of all... the alarm went haywire (locked the starter, goes off as soon as you open the door) so we had to disconnect the ground. We were able to start the car, but it won't stay on... dies right away. We've replaced the plugs & wires... cleaned out intake and air filter... still nothing. After a few times of trying the start the car, we noticed a burnt smell coming from the engine... smoke coming out of the intake box. I'm pretty sure there's something wrong with the throttle-body but not 100% certain (o2 sensor?). Do any of you guys have an idea what might be causing this?

One minor detail... where the hell is the pcv valve located?!! Does it even have one?


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

check out www.altimas.net


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks, I'll check'em out.


----------

